# Guidelines to keep in mind when shifting from wireline to wireless broadband



## scorpio90 (May 29, 2014)

Till now, while in Lko, I have been using BSNL BB Home Combo ULD 750. I shifting to Delhi in July for my studies where I will opt for wireless broadband. My monthly budget will be Rs 900. 

What optimal mix of guidelines should one keep in mind while choosing from various options available?


----------



## Vyom (May 29, 2014)

If you are going to Opt for a 3G dongle then the most obvious thing to look out for is coverage. Test which provider provides good coverage. 
Next comes the plans. In your budget, you will have to balance between the plans which provide best FUP and price.

In delhi, Airtel provides the most reliable coverage. But the 3G rate is extremely high. On the other hand, MTNL have a low coverage, but it provides good plans.
Just compare 1 GB 3G plan. From Airtel its Rs 249. While MTNL have it in just Rs 76. (I am currently using MTNL's Rs 76 plan).

MTS dongle is also a good option. It have good postpaid plans.


----------



## kaku3010 (May 30, 2014)

Vyom said:


> If you are going to Opt for a 3G dongle then the most obvious thing to look out for is coverage. Test which provider provides good coverage.
> Next comes the plans. In your budget, you will have to balance between the plans which provide best FUP and price.
> 
> In delhi, Airtel provides the most reliable coverage. But the 3G rate is extremely high. On the other hand, MTNL have a low coverage, but it provides good plans.
> ...



What happen to your Pacenet?


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2014)

kaku3010 said:


> What happen to your Pacenet?



I have discontinued Pacenet for now. Am exploring more options. Here is what happened to Pacenet:
*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/1...eding-up-peer-peer-sharing-2.html#post2101536



Vyom said:


> So about 3 weeks after my last update, I am having second thoughts on my opinion of Pacenet. Remember how last time I came to a conclusion that router might be faulty? Well, ever since then my net haven't been stable. I was thinking maybe I need to change my router, but refrained myself in an attempt to make sure its the router which is at fault not the Pacenet connection.
> Today net wasn't working again. So I plugged the wire directly to PC. Turns out Pacenet is down from server itself. Now I am not sure, this whole time, if it was the router which was faulty or was it the service of Pacenet which is not stable.
> 
> In worst case, both are at fault. Maybe Pacenet remains down sometimes, and other times my router misbehaves. I don't know how to reach to a conclusion now. I am thinking of buying a second router nevertheless, that would atleast help me narrow down the possibility.
> ...



I bought another router now. TP Link TL-MR3420 and using MTNL 3G with a dongle. I might also try Tikona in future. Want to give them a fair chance.


----------



## kaku3010 (Jun 4, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I have discontinued Pacenet for now. Am exploring more options. Here is what happened to Pacenet:
> *www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/1...eding-up-peer-peer-sharing-2.html#post2101536
> 
> 
> ...



Nextra is available to your locality? BTW, Nextra is FTTN not FTTH, so choose it wisely.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2014)

kaku3010 said:


> Nextra is available to your locality? BTW, Nextra is FTTN not FTTH, so choose it wisely.



No, Nextra is also like Spectranet. Only available in select locations and in "Apartments". -_-


----------

